# Hoy descubrimiento de las ondas gravitacionales



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hoy en paralelo científicos de 2 equipos, uno en los estados Unidos, uno en Alemania pudieron verificar ondas magnéticas que Albert Einstein hace ya 100 años predijo a razón de sus teorías! Hace 1000 Millones de años en el hemisferio sur del universo 2 huecos negros que se circundaban se reunieron y ocasionaron un "oleaje" en el espacio-tiempo que ahora, esas ondas viajando a la velocidad de la luz llegaron y pudieron ser registradas.
Albert einstein cuestionaba que la humanidad sería capaz alguna vez de poder registrar esas ondas gravitacionales.

El sistema es relativamente sencillo pero el reto estaba en poder registrar la variación del espacio-tiempo que esta por debajo de lo que son las dimensiones de un protón.

Un rayo de láser es redirigido por espejos semitransparentes y recorre 2 túneles cuya orientación es ortogonal. Las ondas de gravitación se detectan detectando la diferencia del trecho recorrido en ambos túneles que resulta de la variación del trecho recorrido a razón de un deformamiento del espacio-tiempo por esas ondas gravitacionales. El evento fue registrado en Alemania y los Estados Unidos simultáneamente.

El profesor a cargo del centro de investigación aquí en Alemania dijo en una entrevista que era un primer paso hacia el objetivo de utilizar estas ondas gravitacionales de forma equivalente a lo que conocemos de radio-telescopios o visuales y que esto permitiría una nueva vista al universo, donde por ejemplo la materia oscura sería detectada a razón del "oleaje" gravitacional que la materia oscura que si interactúa con el espacio-tiempo en el campo gravitacional!


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Feb 11, 2016)

Muy interesante, muchas gracias por compartirlo.

Algo me llamó mucho la atención: ¿Cómo es eso de que estas ondas gravitacionales de las que hablamos deforman el espacio-tiempo?


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 12, 2016)

Muy interesante. Me imagino que el efecto es el mismo que tirar una piedra en aguas tranquilas. Según leí una vez, el espacio-tiempo es como una tela bien estirada, y la gravedad es una curvatura en esa tela.
El peso de un agujero es comparado a miles de soles (la curvatura es demasiado grande que hasta la luz es atrapada por su gravedad). Ahora imaginen si dos agujeros negros chocan ufff, eso debe tener un gran impacto.


----------



## chclau (Feb 12, 2016)

Ya tenemos radio-telescopios, a ver qué nos revelan los "gravitoscopios".


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2016)

Este tema no se debería llamar: *"Hoy logran detectar ondas gravitacionales"*


----------



## analogico (Feb 12, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Un rayo de láser es redirigido por espejos semitransparentes y recorre 2 túneles cuya orientación es ortogonal. Las ondas de gravitación se detectan detectando la diferencia del trecho recorrido en ambos túneles que resulta de la variación del trecho recorrido a razón de un deformamiento del espacio-tiempo por esas ondas gravitacionales. El evento fue registrado en Alemania y los Estados Unidos simultáneamente.
> !


me recuerda un poco al detector del viento del eter


----------



## ea3glb (Feb 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este tema no se debería llamar: *"Hoy logran detectar ondas gravitacionales"*
> 
> http://fotologs.miarroba.st/photo/5297010/68/580x392/1448c7da83c98f4f/1223334520.jpg​



 donde las dan las toman ... aquello de la impresora 4D todavia dura,  no?  ... 

*Zankius Hellmut* por la INFO, a este paso no nos moriremos sin hacer un viaje a la velocidad warp o de curvatura, como los del Star Trek. Será cuestión de ir haciendo estiramientos de orejas, mientras otros quedan como nacieron por mucho que se arreglen, como Klingons.






A lo que saltó un *"pica-lata"* español, al ver pasar la nave a esa velocidad: .... 
*"OZÚ, lo que hacemos los mecánicos"*​


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 13, 2016)

Es un interferómetro de Michelson Morley gigante.
Corrección al  original: en Alemania no hay un interferómetro, fueron 2 interferómetros  en USA separados mil y pico Km de distancia. O por lo menos no había  oído que Alemania tuviera algo que ver. Si está planeado que hayan nuevos LIGO en otros lugares del mundo, lo que permitirá resolver la distancia y ubicación del evento que genera las ondas en forma similar a como lo hacen las estaciones sismológicas.

Acá en Argentina hablan de  los científicos argentinos que participaron en el proyecto (aunque son  migrados hace mucho tiempo, no es que trabajen aquí ni tengan nada que  ver con nuestro sistema científico).

Otro método de medición de ondas  gravitacionales consiste en observatorios de púlsares cuyo período es  muy bien conocido y cualquier alteración en el mismo señalaría los  efectos de una onda gravitacional en esa dirección.



ruben90 dijo:


> ...
> . Ahora imaginen si dos agujeros negros chocan ufff, eso debe tener un gran impacto.



Seguro, se habla de que se convirtieron en ondas gravitacionales una cantidad de materia 4 a 5 veces la masa de nuestro sol. En unos segundos...
Pensar que nuestro en todo su vida quemará una fracción de su masa de hidrógeno (solo hace falta que se agote el hidrógeno disponible en su núcleo), que hasta ahora lleva quemado unas 100 masas terrestres en ~5000 millones de años, un 0.03% si no me da mal la cuenta.

Entonces haría falta toda la energía que entregó el sol durante su existencia (100 masas terrestres), multiplicarlo por (masa sol = 330 000 masas terrestres) 3300 para tener el equivalente energético de 1 sol, y eso por 4 a 5 veces que es la masa que convirtió a ondas gravitacionales la fusión de los agujeros negros, a 3000 y pico de millones de años luz de distancia.
15000 veces la energía que dió el sol en toda su vida, convertida a ondas gravitacionales en unos segundos....
No por nada se pudo detectar acá (aunque sea una fracción del tamaño de un protón la distancia contraída/expandida por la onda gravitacional), que estamos a más de 3000 millones de años luz de distancia.



Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Algo me llamó mucho la atención: ¿Cómo es eso de que estas ondas  gravitacionales de las que hablamos deforman el espacio-tiempo?


El espacio tiempo no es un concepto teórico para definir coordenadas arbitrarias, es un ente físico como un fotón o un átomo o el campo electromagnético.
El espacio tiempo se deforma con la presencia de gravedad/masa/energía. Las características físicas del espacio-tiempo hacen que nada pueda viajar a través de él a velocidades mayores a la de la luz.
Se puede comprimir, se puede estirar, y quizás se puede perforar (agujeros negros = singularidad). Y se puede generar/inflar como paso en un período absurdamente pequeño (10^-35 segundos?) durante la inflación cósmica, a una velocidad mayor a la de la luz. 
Como un observador experimenta el espacio-tiempo depende de su velocidad, para un fotón no existe el tiempo, para algo que viaje a una velocidad comparable a la de la luz verá que el tiempo pasa más lento y el espacio a su alrededor se deforma visiblemente.
Muy loco e interesante nuestro universo 

///////////////////////////////////////

Otra cuestión no menor: es la primera señal directa recibida de un agujero negro. Todo lo que había eran mediciones indirectas, viendo como otros objetos visibles orbitan los supuestos agujeros negros. Esto que se detectó vino directo de los agujeros negros. En vez de ver una huella en el barro vimos el tipo caminando en un día de lluvia.
Así que de paso se confirma la existencia de los agujeros negros, se confirma que las ondas gravitacionales viajan a la velocidad de la luz, y que el tío Albert una vez más estaba en lo cierto.

Así que bueno, a principios del siglo xx la astronomía era ciega y sorda. Luego empezó a ver algunas manchas borrosas en un solo color, después le pusieron mejores anteojos, después empezó a ver en colores, después en hipercolores (infrarrojo, ultravioleta) y a "oler" que había por allá (espectroscopía).
Ahora empezamos a escuchar algún ruido, fugaz, sordo, casi nada... es el implante coclear cuando se lo insertan a un chico que nunca escuchó nada en su vida.
Vamos a empezar a escuchar la voz de nuestros padres, nuestros hermanos, de a poco los vamos a ir reconociendo. Y más adelante... escucharemos la sintonía de Bach y Mozart que toca la orquesta de miles de millones de galaxias, y muchos otros músicos que todavía no sabemos que están ahí. 
Vamos a escuchar mejor los bajos cuando hagan otros LIGOs en la superficie terrestre, y mucho mejor con la versión de LIGO espacial.
Y quizás mucho más adelante podamos empezar a escuchar como empezó todo...

Links:
http://danielmarin.naukas.com/2016/02/12/el-nacimiento-de-la-astronomia-de-ondas-gravitatorias/
http://francis.naukas.com/2016/02/11/ligo-hemos-detectado-las-ondas-gravitacionales/

La frecuencia de la onda gravitacional es un chirpido ~200Hz, audible!!!!, mirá mirá, se puede escuchar una fusión de agujeros negros acá:




--------------------------
Edición: estaba mal la distancia: 3000 millones de años luz.
Ya que estamos, cuantos dB se atenúo la "señal"?.
atenuación = (4piD/lambda)^2 = (4piDf/c)^2
en dB: 20 log (4pi*D*f/c)
f ~ 200 Hz 
D = distancia = 3000 x 10^6 c x año = 3000 * 10^6 c * (365*24*60*60)

at[dB] = 20 log(4pi * 3000*10^6 c * (365*24*60*60) * 200/c)
= 20 log( 4pi *3*2*10^11 * (31536 * 10^3) ) = 20 log (10^14) + 20 log(2377760)
= 280 + 127 ~ 407 dB

Que tal tener un receptor con 407 dB de sensibilidad, jejeje


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 13, 2016)

Aquí el enlace que describe el GEO600, donde también las olas gravitacionales pudieron ser descubiertas y donde tambien muchas de las tecnologías que hicieron posible detectar estos ínfimos cambios de longitud. Eso si, ojalá con Google traduciendo el sitio se puede entender!


----------

